
An ethical website visitor session tracker is coming - sanarena
https://reactflow.com/land.php?ref=09DD80E2
======
sanarena
As start, It does not use cookie for tracking, nor it track IP addresses.
Furthermore, It mask all the texts of the page on client side while recording,
so no sensitive information will be transmitted and there is no way to
identify user who recording was performed on. See the sample:
[https://imgur.com/a/tlnibjX](https://imgur.com/a/tlnibjX)

------
david9020
How it can be ethical?

~~~
sanarena
See my comment above :)

